# Amp mod?



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

I would like to use a new PPI PC series or Soundstream Reference series 5-channel amps to run my front stage one for right on for left. The trouble is the mono channel I would use for my mid-bass has a full time low pass filter with 200hz being the highest setting. How much trouble is it to mod these amps to defeat the filter or at least make the low pass filter insignificant say 2k hz.?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

asota said:


> I would like to use a new PPI PC series or Soundstream Reference series 5-channel amps to run my front stage one for right on for left. The trouble is the mono channel I would use for my mid-bass has a full time low pass filter with 200hz being the highest setting. How much trouble is it to mod these amps to defeat the filter or at least make the low pass filter insignificant say 2k hz.?


I don't think you can do anything about it because it doesn't have as much to do with a "filter" as the range of the amp. Many of the older class D amps were that way, and it's why it was such a big deal when full-range class D amps became available. Sorry.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

These amps are both full class AB not hybrids but you could very well be right.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

asota said:


> These amps are both full class AB not hybrids but you could very well be right.


Sorry, didn't catch that and was responding from my phone earlier. I ASSumed it was Class D based on all the threads going about the Class D PPI amps right now.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

asota said:


> I would like to use a new PPI PC series or Soundstream Reference series 5-channel amps to run my front stage one for right on for left. The trouble is the mono channel I would use for my mid-bass has a full time low pass filter with 200hz being the highest setting. How much trouble is it to mod these amps to defeat the filter or at least make the low pass filter insignificant say 2k hz.?


Its not worth modding a $250 Amplifier. You're best bet is to use the Mono channels for Subwoofers, and adding another amp for you're Midbass...
Or look at a more suitable option.


----------

